# Show off your Breitling Aerospace (ultimate thread)



## rc2300156

Let’s show some love to the greatest Ana-digi of all time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

Bought my E75362 on 2016 and has been my greatest travel partner since then.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tooch

I owned this for a couple of days. Used but absolutely immaculate cosmetically. Unfortunately though it had a fault with the module so it went back to the used dealer that I got it from. I'd love to buy another one at some stage.










I've picked up a very cheap and rough looking (but working) E65062 which should arrive this week, looking forward to giving it a bit of a tidy up.


----------



## Nokie




----------



## rsittner

Emergency I. No longer in my collection, but never forgotten...









Randy


----------



## rsittner

My 1st Gen Aerospace. Handed down to my son on his 21st birthday after nearly 30 years as my daily wearer.









Randy


----------



## rsittner

My Emergency II, nicknamed Mjölnir (Thor's Hammer)









Randy


----------



## rsittner

B55 Exospace Night Mission









Randy


----------



## Hvrnaut

I had this one&#8230;










Sold it to acquire this one&#8230;










Will not ever get rid of it!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Brother-on-arm...


----------



## rc2300156

The argument that made me wish an Aerospace was that I would "never need to take it off on the airport's security"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtopaul

Angel Flight.


----------



## mtate

Here is mine. E75362


----------



## rc2300156

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butcherjp

My everyday :


----------



## Hvrnaut

Love seeing all these Aerospace watches. I longed for one for years after my flight school graduation. Finally made it happen, and should have done so sooner. 

The sole way this watch could be improved upon would be for IWC to add a solar capability. (something they’re likely not even remotely interested in exploring …)


----------



## Hunterfate

Aerospace Avantage, love it


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hunterfate said:


> Aerospace Avantage, love it


Absolutely gorgeous wrist shot of that fantastic piece! The detail is so sharp and clear I can count individual strands of the perfect white threading featured on the OEM black calf strap.  Thank you so much for sharing!  
KInd Regards,
Ron


----------



## Hunterfate

Thank you Ron, just a lucky shot 🍻 
Aerospace is really a beautiful wrist instrument


----------



## spoonr5702




----------



## tooch

Excuse the ill fitting strap, I didn't have any 20mm straps here yet. This is the cheap e65062 that I took a chance on from ebay. I'm super happy with it! The pictures made it look much worse than it is, I'm not going to bother doing anything to it really, aside from getting a strap that fits it. All working perfectly, and original undamaged module, I noticed quite a lot of these old ones have had later modules fitted with the smaller digits on the lower LCD.
Very happy for $900AUD!


----------



## rc2300156

Happy Sunday

Today with the old breitling blue strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

Pic when I was thinking about upgrade my Aerospace. Like both but I prefer the ol one.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tooch

Got a better strap for it, looks much better.
Thinking of also picking up an Artem Straps sailcloth strap.


----------



## rc2300156

tooch said:


> Got a better strap for it, looks much better.
> Thinking of also picking up an Artem Straps sailcloth strap.
> 
> View attachment 16105898


Looks perfect 

I love to play with with straps on mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

Looks good on cordura too 😍


----------



## tooch




----------



## Ascalon

My first Breitling and general favourite:








F75362 full set, with the roll type titanium bracelet.

I love the way the titanium wears, adding character. A tool watch should look used.

This gets regular rotation with a Speedmaster Pro Mark II (birth year), an SKX009, and a TAG Pro F1 chrono. 
All very different, all treasured pieces.

I love the heritage of the Aerospace line, and the fact that it is used as intended.

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## rc2300156

Hot hatches and aerospaces










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

rc2300156 said:


> Hot hatches and aerospaces


Sounds like a topic for a new thread!

Post 'em if you got 'em!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hot hatches???...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hot hatches???...


AKA Hot Hatchbacks, Ron. Now back into that cave of yours!


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> AKA Hot Hatchbacks, Ron. Now back into that cave of yours!


Oh, you mean good old Ford Pintos and Dodge (?) Gremlins? 🤔 Nice... 😏


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Oh, you mean good old Ford Pintos and Dodge (?) Gremlins? ? Nice... ?


Yeah. Something like that&#8230;


----------



## 007IOU

rsittner said:


> Yeah. Something like that&#8230;


Gone. But not forgotten!


----------



## rsittner

007IOU said:


> Gone. But not forgotten!
> View attachment 16127175


Nice!


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Yeah. Something like that&#8230;


With a torch and some Bondo I could have done a little more work on this one to have a "hot hatch" dontcha' tink?...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> With a torch and some Bondo I could have done a little more work on this one to have a "hot hatch" dontcha' tink?...
> View attachment 16127263


Well it definitely fits the "hot" category, Ron!


----------



## tooch

Bad photo sorry but here's my (rarely driven these days) hot hatch. 2005 BMW 130i. Unassuming boring looking 1 series but it's an absolute hoot to drive. 195kw 3.0L i6, RWD and 6-speed manual. Loads of fun!









Much more into my motorbikes though, here's my love:


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Oh, you mean good old Ford Pintos and Dodge (?) Gremlins? ? Nice... ?


Ron - if memory serves me, wasn't the Pinto prone to catch fire if rear-ended? That would certainly put it in the Hot Hatch category!

Randy


----------



## rc2300156

O2AFAC67 said:


> Oh, you mean good old Ford Pintos and Dodge (?) Gremlins?  Nice...


LMFAO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ascalon

Nice one, @tooch I likes a nice Monster!

I'm quite partial to going round and round myself.


----------



## rc2300156

Trying back to the Aerospaces, maybe a hand on steering wheel 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BishBashBosh

Here's my near 20 year old Aerospace from 2002. My favourite variant, compact, light, highly legible whether in the bright reflective flightdeck environment or atnight. Perfect.


----------



## spoonr5702

I certainly hope Breitling won't mess up the next-gen Aerospace under the new leadership .


----------



## Peteworrall

I'll play. Here's mine. It was my dad's for many years (he bought it new in 1998 at Schiphol Airport), and he gifted it to me in 2014, a year before he sadly passed away. So it's unbelievably special to me.


----------



## rsittner

Peteworrall said:


> I'll play. Here's mine. It was my dad's for many years (he bought it new in 1998 at Schiphol Airport), and he gifted it to me in 2014, a year before he sadly (and unexpectedly) passed away. So it's unbelievably special to me.


Sorry to hear of your father's passing. What a way to remember him by, though! Looks to be in great shape, too. Gotta love the Titanium Aerospace. They are darn near bullet-proof!

Randy


----------



## Peteworrall

rsittner said:


> Sorry to hear of your father's passing. What a way to remember him by, though! Looks to be in great shape, too. Gotta love the Titanium Aerospace. They are darn near bullet-proof!
> 
> Randy


Thanks mate  It's always lovely putting this one on and remembering my old man. Yeah, it's a lovely watch. When i used to see him wearing it, I used to joke with him, "I hope you're looking after my watch", and then at Xmas 2014 he gave it to me. What a guy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wonderful treasure, Pete. Your Dad ensured he will be with you always and forever... 💖


----------



## GregoryD

Probably my favorite Breitling - I've had a few. Hoping the Aerospace will get an update soon!


----------



## Rodentman

I had these ...


----------



## gtopaul

O2AFAC67 said:


> With a torch and some Bondo I could have done a little more work on this one to have a "hot hatch" dontcha' tink?...
> View attachment 16127263


Looks like a 1974. I had one over in Germany in the early 1980's.


----------



## lionel1000

spoonr5702 said:


> I certainly hope Breitling won't mess up the next-gen Aerospace under the new leadership .


Well, when you see what they did to the navitimer, you can get ready for the worst.
there are few watches that should be untouched or un-discontinued. Sadly, some c-suits don’t get it.


----------



## O2AFAC67

gtopaul said:


> Looks like a 1974. I had one over in Germany in the early 1980's.
> View attachment 16145404


Paul, you are absolutely correct. 😉 Love your white version! 🤗
Best,
Ron


----------



## vmgotit

I really like this model and would be hard deciding between this and the Emergency. Vance.


----------



## rc2300156

Ohh the lightness....


----------



## O2AFAC67

2nd cousin again...


----------



## SnapIT

I'm astonished that you wear your heart on your sleeve like that Ron (wrist really) for the Magpies.. but then again with a big Texan named Mason Cox up front flying over the pack why wouldn't you show the crowd how its done!!










The mascot..










Some like it hot!


----------



## txturbo




----------



## rc2300156

Traveling as usual



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

Winter 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

Recently added to my collection…


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## that guy




----------



## WatchGeek

What the heck happened to this thread that is supposed to be about the Breitling Aerospace? It got filled with pictured of cars!! Where are the moderators that should be ensuring that threads stay on topic???


----------



## O2AFAC67

WatchGeek said:


> What the heck happened to this thread that is supposed to be about the Breitling Aerospace? It got filled with pictured of cars!! Where are the moderators that should be ensuring that threads stay on topic???


Dunno how the thread could have been steered so far off track.  I can't say where the other moderators were or speak for them but personally I was out snapping a Superquartz brother to the Aerospace and accidentally caught a car in the background... 😉


----------



## butcherjp




----------



## O2AFAC67

Love the simplicity of this full black and white shot of the Aerospace's brother-in-arms...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## atxzizou

Out working with the Evo on this beautiful day 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsubash

Just got this pre-owned unit. As a first time Breitling owner, the Aerospace always represented the brand for me. Spectacular!!









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

gsubash said:


> Just got this pre-owned unit. As a first time Breitling owner, the Aerospace always represented the brand for me. Spectacular!!
> View attachment 16384379
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


Looks great! Welcome to the Breitling family. Enjoy it in good health. 

Randy


----------



## Paul_

Have had this for 25 years. Flawless performance...


----------



## atxzizou

Flew today with another member of the Breitling Squad. Mine is on the right 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnapIT

Nice shot @atxzizou, but we have some serious recovering OCD time freaks on this forum... did you fix the hack between these two working bodies??


----------



## atxzizou

SnapIT said:


> Nice shot @atxzizou, but we have some serious recovering OCD time freaks on this forum... did you fix the hack between these two working bodies??


We were making a quick stop in MIA, less than 2 hours really, and then back to our regular time zone. Since I’m one of those “OCD time freaks” I always adjust to local time, even if I’m only there briefly. The Captain didn’t really care so it looked that way when taking the picture.


----------



## inf1d3l

still enjoying this one on the bracelet


----------



## inf1d3l

last one of the f56062 before it ends its wrist rotation 😎


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Hvrnaut

One of the coolest, classiest modern looking watches ever made. 
I have said it before, and I’ll say it again, “Breitling, please, please engineer this watch with a solar-powered design!” 
I would buy two!


----------



## that guy

New Fluco suede strap


----------



## inf1d3l

i know it's sacrilege, but the f56062 has become my go-to grab-and-go watch precisely because it's quartz and i never have to set the time/date 😹


----------



## rc2300156

my travel buddy



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

inf1d3l said:


> i know it's sacrilege, but the f56062 has become my go-to grab-and-go watch precisely because it's quartz and i never have to set the time/date
> View attachment 16454741


Aerospace is never a sacrilege 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inf1d3l

see what i mean about grab-and-go 🦈 😹


----------



## rsittner

inf1d3l said:


> see what i mean about grab-and-go 🦈 😹
> View attachment 16461466


That shark is about to lose some teeth. That titanium Aerospace is darned near bullet-proof!

Cool shot!

Randy


----------



## ETA2824-2

Currently I'm bidding for an Aerospace. What I relly wonder is, what the accuracy of the SuperQuartz (ETA 988) in real life is. I checked the manual for the watches from 07-13 and the company states the following (in German):










Essence: The rating is +/-15 s/y. What is the experience of the community?


----------



## O2AFAC67

My personal SuperQuartz experience (B-1, Emergency, Callisto, Callistino, Cockpit Lady) with each watch (checked every 6 months during DST change) indicated worse case variance was 4 seconds over the 6 month period. A few of those SQ watches were even better, less than 2 seconds variance over the 6 month period. For your perusal...








Breitling quartz/superquartz COSC certification and...


From a 2012 Breitling forum post in reply to a question about the B-1 calibers and COSC certification/accuracy.... All Breitling 5X ("Quartz I") and 6X ("Quartz II") calibers whether COSC certified (post 2000) or not (pre-2000) easily maintain COSC quartz specifications (+/- .07 sec/day = +/-...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## HKasdf

Recently purchased a F65362; this is the most comfortable watch I’ve ever worn. Finally resized the bracelet and this thing just disappears on the wrist.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Arrived yesterday. An unused F75362.


----------



## ETA2824-2

And here the unbelievable lume. The only downside: The bracelet is too short
for my wrist.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Sent the Aerospace to Breitling through my AD for a full revision
After 20 years it is better to let experts check all functions and change
seals and other wear parts. Then it will be fit for the next 20 years.


----------



## inf1d3l

Aerospace proved to be an agreeable travel companion over the past week


----------



## lgbalfa

Mhutch said:


>


I have this watch and love it.

Sometimes I wish I had the blue dial though.


----------



## inf1d3l

running late this morning so i grabbed the grab-n-go! 😎


----------



## ETA2824-2

inf1d3l said:


> running late this morning so i grabbed the grab-n-go! 😎
> View attachment 16496662


What a beauty! 
Reference?


----------



## inf1d3l

thanks! it's the F56062



ETA2824-2 said:


> What a beauty!
> Reference?


----------



## ETA2824-2

inf1d3l said:


> thanks! it's the F56062


Thank you and enjoy the Aerospace! 
Mine is still at Breitlings for a service.


----------



## inf1d3l




----------



## ETA2824-2

inf1d3l said:


> View attachment 16537930


What an incredible beauty!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## gtopaul

I let this one get away from me a few years ago and wish I still had it.


----------



## ETA2824-2

gtopaul said:


> I let this one get away from me a few years ago and wish I still had it.


That applies to both, the Aerospace and the Vulcan!


----------



## inf1d3l

time slows to a snail's pace in the office 😹


----------



## ETA2824-2

Back from Breitling!😃 Full service including a new glass and three additional links for the Titanium bracelet❤ All in all a new Breitling with wings!


----------



## ETA2824-2

More pix


----------



## rsittner

ETA2824-2 said:


> Back from Breitling!😃 Full service including a new glass and three additional links for the Titanium bracelet❤ All in all a new Breitling with wings!
> View attachment 16564637
> 
> View attachment 16564636
> View attachment 16564634
> View attachment 16564635
> View attachment 16564636
> View attachment 16564637
> 
> View attachment 16564635
> 
> View attachment 16564634


BEAUTIFUL! Looks like you just got it out of the box!

Randy


----------



## ETA2824-2

Happy Easter! 🐣
Breitling has probably by far the best anti reflection technology in the industry.


----------



## rsittner

ETA2824-2 said:


> Happy Easter! 🐣
> Breitling has probably by far the best anti reflection technology in the industry.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16566595
> 
> View attachment 16566596


What is this - April Fool's? There's no crystal there...

Randy


----------



## J70

Would like to upgrade my 2001 aerospace but the current version is too large and less functional: 43 vs 40mm, 52 vs 45 L-L, and bezel uni vs bi. The market must be strong for this. The thinness and design of the older aerospace is the best I've seen and it works as a "traveler" GMT, 3 time zones, and a timing bezel. Difficult to find combo. So afraid of losing or damaging mine, that I'm considering getting a used older model, giving it a double throw down servicing, and pressing on.


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ETA2824-2

1985 the Aerospace started the career as Navitimer. The name changed to Aerospace later.


----------



## rc2300156

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

Emergency II with Co-Pilot - Go BIG or go home 

















Randy


----------



## ETA2824-2

F75362


----------



## ETA2824-2

On a bright day


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## tooch

Picked up an original bracelet for my Aero. Took bloody ages to arrive but I’m very happy with it. Just need to get the correct spring bars as these ones aren’t the proper bracelet ones.


----------



## ClimbThatHill

I've just acquired my first Aerospace. It's an Evo with a black face.

It's actually a swap... I had some unusual problems with a different model... So the Breitling Boutique offered me quite a lot of choices, including an Avenger or Navitimer with a calibre 13 inside. I expected to prefer the Navitimer, but as soon as I put on the Aerospace, I knew it was going home with me. And the longer I wear it, the more I know I was right.

It's currently on the stock titanium bracelet but I was wondering about swapping for a leather bracelet. What kind of bracelets work best for it? Or should I just leave it on the titanium?


----------



## ETA2824-2

ClimbThatHill said:


> I've just acquired my first Aerospace. It's an Evo with a black face.
> 
> It's actually a swap... I had some unusual problems with a different model... So the Breitling Boutique offered me quite a lot of choices, including an Avenger or Navitimer with a calibre 13 inside. I expected to prefer the Navitimer, but as soon as I put on the Aerospace, I knew it was going home with me. And the longer I wear it, the more I know I was right.
> 
> It's currently on the stock titanium bracelet but I was wondering about swapping for a leather bracelet. What kind of bracelets work best for it? Or should I just leave it on the titanium?


Where are the pix?


----------



## ClimbThatHill

ETA2824-2 said:


> Where are the pix?


 Ah yes. Pics.

Day 2 of owning it. I'm liking it more and more. 

Last night I got to grips with controlling it through the crown. Seriously cool.

It's funny. Before whenever I've been watch shopping, I've always turned my nose up at the Aerospace for being quartz. And even as I walked into the shop yesterday, I thought I would be going home with the Navitimer. But as soon as I put on the Aerospace I knew this was my watch and that I would regret it if I didn't take the Evo home.


----------



## ETA2824-2

What I can tell after two weeks waearing the Aerospace: The accuracy claimed by Breitling is an understatement of the worst kind. As soon it is possible I will give more robust figures.


----------



## inf1d3l

i prefer the slim profile of the older models cos they're lowkey. it doesn't attract any attention when I'm travelling



J70 said:


> Would like to upgrade my 2001 aerospace but the current version is too large and less functional: 43 vs 40mm, 52 vs 45 L-L, and bezel uni vs bi. The market must be strong for this. The thinness and design of the older aerospace is the best I've seen and it works as a "traveler" GMT, 3 time zones, and a timing bezel. Difficult to find combo. So afraid of losing or damaging mine, that I'm considering getting a used older model, giving it a double throw down servicing, and pressing on.


----------



## inf1d3l




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## rc2300156

my perfect travel watch


----------



## that guy

Perlon is a perfect pairing


----------



## ETA2824-2

that guy said:


> Perlon is a perfect pairing


Indeed!  😃


----------



## inf1d3l

travel time


----------



## inf1d3l

light just right


----------



## ETA2824-2

inf1d3l said:


> light just right
> 
> View attachment 16633619


It is like new! Phantastic!


----------



## mikkolopez

Fresh out of the box










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

Also fresh out of the box... Cockpit B50 Night Mission Ref VB5010 with Blue MOP dial









Randy


----------



## ETA2824-2

Switched to the Breitling Aerospace F75362. It looks so professional!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Good morning fellow WUS-members! 😃
The Breitling Aerospace F75362 again!


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Yogi18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ruggs

Traveling last week











And a few others…


----------



## rc2300156

Ruggs said:


> Traveling last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a few others…


Omg this 1st gen 80360 Navitimer is a dream. Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

Good night 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

Lume shot 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jandrese




----------



## rsittner

B50 Cockpit in the bright sun. Check out the rainbow in the MOP dial.


----------



## rsittner

Father & Son...


----------



## ETA2824-2

Is there anything more suitable than this all-Titanium Aerospace for temps around 95°F?


----------



## stevomcgee

Breitling Aerospace EVO Night Mission on diaboliq custom canvas strap made from military field jacket.


----------



## butcherjp

Flight training on TB30  (historic plane, former french air force):


----------



## Pete26

My new Aerospace EVO. Just got it from Breitling last week.


----------



## danc1996

Evo Night mission









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnywash1




----------



## rc2300156

My perfect travel watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## inf1d3l

been awhile since the Aerospace was in an aeroplane ✈


----------



## rc2300156

@alfaromeo 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J70

Just got the older, left one, circa '94, back from Brietling service. This will be the traveler. The sizing and functionality of both models is ideal for me. Regret that the older bezel is unidirectional and not bi. Amazing that the watch model that best fits my desires is 25-30 yrs old. 😁


----------



## rsittner

rc2300156 said:


> @alfaromeo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GORGEOUS Photo! The Alfa, the Aerospace AND the leather driving gloves! Thanks for posting.

Randy


----------



## rsittner

J70 said:


> Just got the older, left one, circa '94, back from Brietling service. This will be the traveler. The sizing and functionality of both models is ideal for me. Regret that the older bezel is unidirectional and not bi. Amazing that the watch model that best fits my desires is 25-30 yrs old. 😁
> View attachment 16766686


Nice pair of Aerospaces, J70! I passed my 1989 edition Aerospace (similar to your '94) on to my son. I missed having the light, low-profile and near bullet-proof Aerospace in my line-up so I ended up getting an Aerospace Avantage-E79362. Enjoy them!

Randy


----------



## Hunterfate

Aerospace Avantage on Hirsch Pure for this nice morning


----------



## mikkolopez

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevomcgee

Aerospace EVO Night Mission


----------



## Pete26

My new fave.


----------



## stevomcgee

@Pete26 I know what you mean. Hard NOT to wear mine.


----------



## ETA2824-2

This Aerospace wears so easy and light. Perfect during this hot period!


----------



## inf1d3l




----------



## JorgeB

I just can't get enough of this one!


----------



## inf1d3l

decided to swap back to the bracelet... gotta love the fit


----------



## rsittner




----------



## Maddog1970

My EVO night mission should be here tomorrow, very excited!

……likely my last watch purchase of 2022, really got to thin the herd before I buy again!


----------



## Maddog1970

Arrived - actually earlier than I thought it would!

Came on the black canvas strap, but switched to a green Barton as I just love the green/black vibe……..

Easy to set up, easy to use, nice and light - love it!

Grail ani-digi attained!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Maddog1970

On a tan Barton today….


----------



## ETA2824-2

Breitling Aerospace F75362


----------



## Pete26




----------



## Maddog1970

On black tire tread rubber today…..bit of a lint magnet, but adds to the “stealth” vibe of the watch!


----------



## tooch

The best 'grab and go' watch when I can't be bothered to wind or set a mechanical watch


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## butcherjp

As usually, flight with the trusty Aerospace :


----------



## immerschnell

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 16899459


Nice one


----------



## rsittner

B50 Cockpit Night Mission today


----------



## rc2300156

My grab n go since 2016










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Weekend with the EVO


----------



## Todd5851




----------



## Maddog1970

On the OEM canvas strap today….


----------



## atxzizou

Aerospace Evo exploring during my layover in Bogotá









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10

Starting the week with my new acquisition, this beautiful B-1


----------



## inf1d3l

lightweights 🤪


----------



## rc2300156

inf1d3l said:


> lightweights
> View attachment 16936398


Nice combo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

The Aerospace is in its DNA…


----------



## Pete26

rsittner said:


> The Aerospace is in its DNA…
> View attachment 16943487


Is that an MOP dial?


----------



## rsittner

Pete26 said:


> Is that an MOP dial?


Yes. Blue MOP. Really sparkles in the sunlight. The picture below just doesn't do it justice.









Randy


----------



## Pete26

rsittner said:


> Yes. Blue MOP. Really sparkles in the sunlight. The picture below just doesn't do it justice.
> View attachment 16943816
> 
> 
> Randy


Simply stunning wrist watch.


----------



## rsittner

Pete26 said:


> Simply stunning wrist watch.


Thank you!


----------



## dboulders

I’ve always had the Aerospace on my radar and finally snagged one from a fellow forum member. Had a bunch of straps incoming so be on the lookout for more pics.


----------



## nick10

dboulders said:


> View attachment 16946997
> 
> 
> I’ve always had the Aerospace on my radar and finally snagged one from a fellow forum member. Had a bunch of straps incoming so be on the lookout for more pics.


Congratulations, very nice


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## ETA2824-2

F75362


----------



## calangoman




----------



## Saswatch

E56060


----------



## rsittner




----------



## unsub073




----------



## Emphasis




----------



## Maddog1970

Night Mission on a beige Barton canvas


----------



## ETA2824-2

Wife in the US of A why I appreciate T2:


----------



## inf1d3l

flight risque ✈


----------



## 1st timer

No longer have these pieces but some of the most comfortable watches I've had.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## inf1d3l

old school cool


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## geckobros

Finally, got it back today after a full service. Breitling did an amazing job.


----------



## dogboy

Question (may have asked this before): Do any of you have trouble with the bezel turning on its own? Mine is loose enough that, while it only turns counterclockwise, it will end up over the course of a day, turning a good 15-20 minutes.


----------



## vintageb

Here's an interesting story. I bought this awesome Aerospace Avantage off Ebay a few years ago as I like the military theme versions. This was number 1 of 40. I know that Andrew Michaels Jewellers in the UK is the point of origin for the UK military watches so contacted them to find out about it. They informed me they sold the watch and knew who bought it, as it was a special order, and was very surprised I had it. Well, turns out it was stolen. This high ranking RAF officer had it stolen from his hotel room in Las Vegas. I purchased the watch off Ebay sold by a pawn shop in Vegas so contacted them, they checked with the local police and found out it was stolen, so I returned the watch to the seller for a refund. The original owner was informed and the watch eventually was returned to him and was happy to have it back. What a cool watch though but I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## derekdeadend

Man, I had the 40mm last year and my biggest regret was selling it. Really want another one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Kenney




----------



## rsittner

Jon Kenney said:


>


Now that is NICE! The black and yellow combo really pops.

Randy


----------



## tzagu




----------



## inf1d3l

just back from major service today. it got the superquartz 'update'. guess it 
qualifies as a restomod now!


----------

